

Yahoo!'s bet on Hadoop - toffer
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/08/yahoos_bet_on_h.html

======
henning
"But there are open source projects that are tackling important Web 2.0
problems "up the stack." Brad Fitzpatrick's LiveJournal scaling tools
memcached, perlbal, and mogileFS come to mind, as well as OpenID."

memcached et al date from well before the annoying, useless, vague term "Web
2.0". as does Lucene, Nutch, and other interesting work Cutting has done.

collaborating on software that's only useful if you have servers that are
getting tens of thousands of hits a day is hard. it automatically reduces the
pool of potential participants to be very small.

fuck Bill O'Reilly for wanting to turn everything into something that relates
to his dumb conferences/speeches/whatever. and fuck "software as a service".
jesus.

~~~
pg
Let's not turn this into digg, shall we?

~~~
ivankirigin
"Let's not turn this into digg, shall we?"

I think we can extract some generality from your comment. Another post
mentioned the fall of Reddit. I don't know if Digg was ever as interesting,
but the two aren't too dissimilar now. You could have also urged this not
become like any of thousands of flaming forums.

I is clear the news.yc community is becoming stronger and more solidified.
Hopefully, the small subset of news it is attacking will limit the size and
audience to only the most thoughtful. My guess is that you'll have to do more
than pleas like this to ensure that.

